# Color problem when using rgb values in vte and X11



## Invarianz (Apr 18, 2020)

I have problems getting any colors to work in X11 terminals or in my editor of choice (kakoune) when using rgb values for the color definition.
As an example, part of my lxterminal configuration reads;

```
palette_color_3=rgb(196,160,0)
```
On my Linux machine the corresponding item is colored correctly, on FreeBSD it is not showing in the terminal at all. However, when I replace that line with the corresponding hexadecimal value it works (i.e. #.......).
The same happens with my code editor kakoune; it has many color schemes to choose from and only the default colorscheme is defined in a pure hexadecimal format (all stored in shell scripts). The others use the mentioned 'rgb' scheme and consequently do not work under FreeBSD.

It seems that I'm missing something fairly trivial that can interpret these rgb() commands and I exclude X11 packages, since kakoune colorschemes do not work in X11 terminals nor in the vte of FreeBSD.

I appreciate any help that I can get! Thanks in advance.


----------

